# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  مقایسه جاوا و سی شارپ در یک عکس

## irpersian20

مقایسه جاوا و سی شارپ در یک عکس
21152124017714615537.jpg

----------


## ashkufaraz

به نظرم برعکس هستشا!؟

----------


## behnam404

این عکس سختی و آسان بودن دو زبان برنامه نویسی رو نشون میده اما تفاوت زبان های برنامه نویسی جاوا و دات نت این نیست .

----------


## rezamusic7

> این عکس سختی و آسان بودن دو زبان برنامه نویسی رو نشون میده اما تفاوت زبان های برنامه نویسی جاوا و دات نت این نیست .


دوستان اگر کسی مسلط هست لطفا پاسخ من را بده ممنون
1- یاد گرفتن جاوا سخت تره یا سی شارپ
2- مزایا قابلیتهای کدوم بیشتره
3- اگر قرار باشه هردو را یاد بگیری اول کدوم بهتره
4- برای موبایل اپلیکیشن کدوم ارجعیت داره
دوستان لطفا جداگانه به موارد پاسخ دهید. خیلی ممنون

----------


## golbafan

> دوستان اگر کسی مسلط هست لطفا پاسخ من را بده ممنون
> 1- یاد گرفتن جاوا سخت تره یا سی شارپ
> 2- مزایا قابلیتهای کدوم بیشتره
> 3- اگر قرار باشه هردو را یاد بگیری اول کدوم بهتره
> 4- برای موبایل اپلیکیشن کدوم ارجعیت داره
> دوستان لطفا جداگانه به موارد پاسخ دهید. خیلی ممنون


1- فرقی نمیکنه
2- امکانات .net بیشتره (ولی لزوما بهتر نیست) در عوض جاوا مولتی پلتفرمه
3- بستگی به پروژه هاتون داره
4- جاوا 100 درصد جاوا

----------


## reza active

> دوستان اگر کسی مسلط هست لطفا پاسخ من را بده ممنون
> 1- یاد گرفتن جاوا سخت تره یا سی شارپ
> 2- مزایا قابلیتهای کدوم بیشتره
> 3- اگر قرار باشه هردو را یاد بگیری اول کدوم بهتره
> 4- برای موبایل اپلیکیشن کدوم ارجعیت داره
> دوستان لطفا جداگانه به موارد پاسخ دهید. خیلی ممنون


دات نت هیچ وقت نمیتونه به پای جاوا برسه و در حال حاظر بزرگ ترین پروژه  های ایران و دنیا با جاوا نوشته میشه . اگه توی ایران به دات نت بیشتر  اهمیت میدن ولی در اصل توی دنیا بیشتر به جاوا اهمیت میدن . برای برنامه نویسی موبایل صد در صد جاوا بهتره . من جاوا کار  نیستم ولی شناختم از این زبان خوبه چون تحقیق کردم دربارش .

----------


## reza active

> به نظرم برعکس هستشا!؟


البته این عکس توی ایران برعکسه ولی اونور آب وضعیت جاوا و دات نت درست مثل همین عکسه

----------


## vahidalvandi

این بحث خیلی خیلی قدیمیه ! و من فکر می کنم اونی که جاوا را ساخته روش و تفاوت هاشو با ما ایرانی ها یاد نداده ! هر چقدر هم بگن اولین زبان محبوب دنیاست ، اما اگر یک پروژه عملیاتی را مثال بزنند و بگن چرا جاوا خیلی بهتر بود .

فقط برای پروژه های بزرگ شفاف نیست ! خوب پروژه های بزرگ مگه چی دارن ؟ اگه بحث دیتابیس باشه خوب مشخه اما زبان برنامه نویسی چه ربطی با دیتابیس داره ؟
اگه از بابت مدل برنامه نویسی بگی همه حالت هاش و مدل های از قبیل اسپاگتی یا MVC یا SMVC به اندازه کافی برای زبانی مثل php , .net  توسعه پیدا کرده اند.

من توی سایت http://www.tutorialspoint.com/ از تکنولوژی های سطح بالا مهندسی نرم افزار ابزارهای را دیدم که اکثرا برای جاوا ساخته شده بودند. یکی از اونا مدیریت تست و کیفیته مثلا ابزار *Jenkins*را پیشنهاد می کنم در این آموزش به زبان اصلی بخونید 

من بیشتر روی جاوا تحت وب نظر میدم و روی سایر پلت فرم ها که قابل حمله بحثی ندارم ، تحت وب یکی از بزرگترین قابلیت های جاوا است ، جاله برام سازمان تامین اجتماعی هنوز یک پرتال درست حسابی برای شعبه های خودش نداره و نمیتونه ارتباط همه را یکپارچه کنه یه شرکت براش با JSP یه کارایی کرده بود !! اونم بدون هیچ فریم ورک و چارچوب مشخصی.

در هر صورت تجربه خوبیه که فقط جاوا را به خاطر قابل حمل بودن نشناسیم ، قطعا خیلی از مشکلاتی که در اجرایی شدن پروژه های بزرگ داشتیم قطعا به دلیل نداشتن یک Structre و چارچوب و اصول تست و توسعه و ... بوده است

وبلاگ من

----------


## rostam_2016

دمت گرم داداش
اصل واقعیت رو گفتی

----------

